# BMX bei eBay??? Günstig, billig oder nur Schrott?



## Mankind (22. September 2003)

Hi,
hier ist mein allererster Beitrag in diesem wundervollen Forum ;-)

Also: Sind die BMX-Teile bei ebay ok?

Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2753790301&category=22559

Man beachte den Preis von (hoffentlich) unter 30 Euro!

Ich als absoluter Einsteiger (BMX!, MTB fahr ich schon) und als 3.-Bike solls halt nicht so teuer sein. Nachdem ich jetzt Wheelies und Trackstand aufm MTB kann, dacht ich erst an ein Dirtbike. Die sind mir aber zu teuer und außerdem müsste ich immer nach Dortmund, um überhaupt eine BikerX-Strecke zu haben...

Mit nem BMX kann man das ja auch mal machen, hauptsächlich bin ich aber inner Stadt unterwegs (zum tricksen).

Also: BMX bei ebay kaufen oder nicht?

MfG,
Mankind

PS: Hat jemand die Celebrity-Deathmatch Folge gesehen, in der "Mankind" vonner Decke fällt? Frage: wer ist dieser Typ, der immer "Mankind" brüllt? (ich glaub das war die Folge mit Metallica gegen Limp Bizkit oder so)


----------



## evil_rider (22. September 2003)

*SCHROTT*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mankind (22. September 2003)

kannst du das vielleicht präziser formulieren mit begründung?


----------



## a$i (22. September 2003)

wie evil schon sagt: *SCHROTT* !!!

das ding reicht wenn überhaupt zum normalen fahren, mehr nicht...da ist das geld wirklich zu schade!
wenn du das teil belastest wird dir sicher einiges um die ohren fliegen...


----------



## Skydan (22. September 2003)

Ich bin mir auch dabei ein BMX zu kaufen, MTB zu unterhalten ist mir im Moment noch zu teuer, wenn ich arbeiten gehe, dann klappts auch wieder mit dem teuren MTB Hobby  

Nein, Scherz beiseite. Das BMX bei E-bay ist einfach nur SCHROTT.  Muss Evil zustimmen, das bringt mehr schaden als Freude, nicht nur das es aussieht wie ******* und aus Heizungsrohren zusammengelötet wurde, es ist einfach auch extrem unbelastbar. Mit dem Ding kannst du normal fahren, wie gesagt, aber keine Tricks Ramps etc fahren!

Kauf dir ein preiswerters Einsteigerbike von Titus oder sowas. Du wirst schon was finden. Godd luck


----------



## Bremerhavener© (22. September 2003)

Man möchte manchmal kaum glauben, das manche MTBler eine derart verquerte Sicht der Dinge haben,was BMX Qualität angeht...das sieht doch echt jeder Trekkingradler das das Material,die Geometrie,die Anbauteile....einfach alles veraltet,minderwertig und übelst gefährlich ist...


----------



## Knibbel (22. September 2003)

Wat habt ihr den  alle ist doch vol dat geile teil besonders mit dem Reflektor hinten


----------



## lagy (22. September 2003)

zerreisst euch doch nicht die mäulere über dat velo 
nur weil ihr neidisch seit dat ihr nit so en latscho velo habt


der herr ist mit dir


----------



## Skydan (22. September 2003)

Du hast doch keine Ahnung


----------

